# Hidden Moves in Short 2's Cup & Saucer?



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 4, 2006)

I recall someone talking about hidden moves in a cup and saucer per short form 2 for a wrist grab.  Can anyone illustrate this or other moves from the cup and saucer?

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## marlon (Jul 4, 2006)

do your cup and saucer move slowly and you should be able to see the grab and pull motion there.  From that point work with a partner and other things should become clearer.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 4, 2006)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> I recall someone talking about hidden moves in a cup and saucer per short form 2 for a wrist grab. Can anyone illustrate this or other moves from the cup and saucer?
> 
> Thank you,
> Chris


Hi folks!
Dear Chris,
from a natural stance, have your opponent execute a front left hand direct wrist grab to your right wrist,then close your hand into a fist as you turn your hand clockwise and execute a back knuckle strike to the inside of your opponent's wrist [which should be palm up in both instances] as you draw your right hand to chamber position [palm up]
then,from the same stance,have your opponent execute a front right hand direct wrist grab to left wrist. Then, close your left hand into a fist as you bend your left elbow as your left hand turns clockwise so that it is palm down and your knuckles are facing 3 o'clock with your hand in a horizontal position [palm down] {simulating the action of "checking your watch"} as your left hand moves to your right hip accross your body.
now, combine the 2 previous actions to acheive the "hidden fist" position on your right side.
next add the action of drawing to a left cat as you do the above mentioned actions.
If you look closely, these actions are also taught somewhat in the wrist release hand isolation of long form 3 after destructive twins.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you Kenpo Joe for the insight regarding short form two.  I have been working my forms a lot lately and had a senior moment regarding that idea.  Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jul 6, 2006)

just look at the beginning move in desperate falcons.
later
jay arnold
CANADA


----------



## simon (Jul 7, 2006)

its just like performing a kote gaeshi, outer wrist lock.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 7, 2006)

What part of the form are you guys referring to as "cup and saucer"?  That's just not how it was taught to me so I am confused by the term.  thx.


----------



## Dionysianexile (Jul 7, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> What part of the form are you guys referring to as "cup and saucer"?  That's just not how it was taught to me so I am confused by the term.  thx.



Yeah, they've lost me on the term also...


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 7, 2006)

When you bring one fist from the opposite side to other chambered fist.  Vertical fist over horizontal, looks like a cup and saucer.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> When you bring one fist from the opposite side to other chambered fist. Vertical fist over horizontal, looks like a cup and saucer.


 
Ah, so is this in preparation for the second series of movements, a right punch and left outward block to the left?  Would the cup and saucer be the chambering movement just before this next series?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 7, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Ah, so is this in preparation for the second series of movements, a right punch and left outward block to the left? Would the cup and saucer be the chambering movement just before this next series?


 
It can be.  I have heard a few variations on the applications.  See Kenpojoe's above - I like that one too.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> It can be. I have heard a few variations on the applications. See Kenpojoe's above - I like that one too.


 
Thanks, now I can go back and re-read the thread and understand what is going on.  

Like the other thread going on right now, I guess we can learn something and improve our practice on Internet Discussion Forums... :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 7, 2006)

Got it.  Yeah, I can certainly see wrist releases in that movement.  Good points. thanks for bringing up a minor detail that I am sure I have neglected.


----------

